
No, Peter Thiel is not harvesting the blood of the young - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/14/no-peter-thiel-is-not-harvesting-the-blood-of-the-young/
======
RockyMcNuts
Interesting correction. Sounds like someone didn't like the story and all of a
sudden everyone is denying everything, but the original author still has all
the emails.

